# Hardwood - undercutting tool



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

oscillating tool does a great job, with minimal damage.


----------



## doitdaily (Jan 20, 2012)

oscillating tools are good but are much slower and when height matters,much harder to stay consistent over a large area.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

We use Crain brand jamb saws. They cut through jambs much faster than the multi tools and the blades last much longer.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

Crain Supersaw Like the Duke and Pinwheel suggested


----------



## MCTF (Jan 29, 2012)

They are great tools no doubt but talk about a dust storm! multi tools may take longer but are much cleaner and quieter and customers like both. The only time i use my jamb saw now is on new construction when noise and dust don't matter.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Bosh Finecut for casings and the Crain 825 for undercutting stone and tile fireplace hearths....dust collection port, no dust problem when hooked up the my Dustless Technologies Vac.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1640VS-Finecut-Power-Handsaw/dp/B00004SUP4


----------

